# My Son wants a Chameleon



## marachino (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there...need some help :2thumb:
My son has been talking about getting a cham for over a year now so I feel its time I started to look into it for him. Can anyone please help me and guide me as to the best breed for him, I was thinking of a veiled yemen?? Where should I be getting the tank from and can any experts on here let me know what I should be getting not what the Pet shop wants me to buy. The thing is I really need your advice and anything would be good so my son can have a long and happy time with our first cham. p.s I live in Chester if you know any good local breeders/suppliers.
Ta for now
cheryl :flrt:


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

is this your sons first lizard? how old is he? chams are one of the most challenging of the lizards to look after, i would recommend a veiled cham or a male panther cham.


----------



## dieselp (Aug 27, 2009)

they are for the more experianced , yemen are prob the best to get, you will need a tall viv, with uv lighting and a heat bulb, get some live plants like the weeping fig, and a lot of branches to climb up. make sure there is plenty of ventilation in the viv, mesh or wooden is best, try to avoid glass.


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime (Jul 28, 2009)

I dont think that they can be handeld much as it can stress them out


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

If you or your son have no experience with looking after lizards then i think you need to gain some first, maybe find someone willing for you to go and have a look at their lizards, see how they care for them and you also need to do alot of research and no the ins and outs of keeping a chameleon, id also reecomen a veiled/yemen chameleon.

you will need a tall viv, exo terra do a range of flexariums perfect for housing chameleons or you could use a 60x60x45cm exo terra terrarium. but you can also use others aslong as they are well ventilated, you need a UV Light, heat light and thermostat, vines and twigs for climbing, water bowl, food bowl and decor such as plants ( use live plants or plastic plants). with chameleons they sometimes have prblems drinking out of still water so a nice water fall not only looks nice but also encourages the lizard to drink. you need a high humidity so you can use a spray bottle daily or buy an automatic fogger.
also chameleons dont seem to enjoy beig handled.

so if your looking for a lizard that you can handle, easy to care for and have not very high requirments then a chameleon isnt for you. there are plent of other lizards out there i started with a bearded dragon and that is the best per ive had in my 7 years of reptile keeping.

however if you still want a chameleon do research, watch videos and try and meet people with chameleons that will help you out. also try the lizard section on here with whatever questions you have :2thumb:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Chameleons can be kept as a 1st lizard, like anything you need to do your research first and be 100% sure that you can and have met the care requirements before going ahead and buying one.

They are not a pet that enjoys being handled and will clearly let you know this.

This might be a good place to start your research: Successful Keeping of Veiled Chameleons (if it doesn't expand already then click on "2007" on the right hand side.)


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

i think you should do alot of research first, i have a veilded cham for my first lizard, i got a bad start so im posting pictures of my chams set- up to help you.





























its an exo-terra 60x60x45 cm flexarium with 1 uvb bulb and 1 heat lamp, 3 plants (2 wepping figs, and 1 umbrelar plant) and some branches (it does have a little dripper now but it not the the pictures)

i hope i've helped =]


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

think you should do lots lots of research and why does your son want one coz my kids love them too but dont think they can be handled much so not a good idea in our house


----------

